# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Bobby Lashley joins ATT

## QuieTSToRM33

> Bobby Lashley Joins ATT!
> 
> 2008-10-09
> 
> Former WWE Champion Bobby Lashley has officially signed and joined American Top Team.
> 
> Bobby started training with us a week ago and decided this is where he needed to be to take the next step in his burgeoning MMA career. Bobby comes to us with a great background in amateur wrestling where he was a mulitple NAIA National Wrestling Champion. Of course, most people know of him because of his time spent with the pro wrestling organization WWE and ECW.
> 
> Bobby is serious about the sport of MMA and will dedicate himself to being the best he possibly can.
> ...


Let's see what he can do.

----------


## zimmy

Notice all the fake wrestlers taken an interest...they see this turning into wwe with dana white at the healm soon.

----------


## Brown Ninja

The UFC has taken on a bit of a WWE feel here lately but lets not downplay the possible influx of talent this could create. Angle is to old and brittle so he will probably never see the inside of the cage but let's be honest Brock has a very bright future. Granted these are two very legit wrestlers so not everyone that jumps ship will have their credentials but everyone has to start somewhere and there are some enormous athletes in the WWE. Who knows maybe the WWE can replensih the Heavyweight Division

----------


## WARMachine

Youll never make 265...

If he does drop the weight, thats just further proof hes been juicing...

----------


## yannick35

First of all he will need to cut out he juice, its going to be impressive to see how he looks without all theses steroids in is body.

Still he has a very good backround in martial arts before going into wrestling. He actually quit WWE so its not like he was released of nothing.

I really liked Lashley in pro wresting and looking forward to see what he can do in MMA.

----------


## WARMachine

^^^ I dont know...

I think hell be a decent fighter, but he'll never progress to the upper level of fighters.

----------


## Brown Ninja

I heard his first fight is against the Undertaker.

----------

